# Living on wheels - the Wagenburg story



## godsahn (Dec 30, 2011)

http://greatphotojournalism.com/gordonwelters_series640.html


----------



## Teko (Dec 30, 2011)

nice set of pics... where is that huge yard at? never seen it before.


----------



## SmilinSteph (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Donnie (Jan 4, 2012)

(goodjob)


----------



## landpirate (Jan 10, 2012)

wow! those are truly beautiful photos. I especially love the one where you are all playing cards, the lighting is so atmospheric, it instantly reminded me of this painting:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Experiment_on_a_Bird_in_the_Air_Pump


----------



## bicycle (Jan 10, 2012)

Really nice photos!
Do you mind me asking where this Wagenplatz ist?


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 10, 2012)

What sort of camera are you using? wonderful pictures.


----------

